# my october



## october (Jan 10, 2008)

here is my cockatiel. i do not know what they are called but i love him regardless. but if some one knows let me know.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He's beautiful! He's a normal grey male.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is really cute  A normal grey male for sure


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Yup, he is a normal grey and a cute one at that.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's very handsome!!  How old is he?


----------



## october (Jan 10, 2008)

i am not sure at all i think around a year, i got him second hand from a pet store, his previous owner had him for a while and ended up not being able to tame him, he know lets me scratch his neck and he goes on my shold and finger and also allows every one in my family to hold him.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's excellent!!  How long did it take for him to warm up to everyone?


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

XD! Another person with a friendly tiel who was supposedly unable to be tamed! He's adorable. ^_^


----------



## CockatielTom (Dec 24, 2007)

He is sooo cute! Congratulations on him!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

He is a very handsome boy


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

He is beautiful, and a what a gorgeous yellow head hehe!


----------



## october (Jan 10, 2008)

for being held on the finger and shoulders about a month, except with me that took about 5 days, to be scratched hes just letting me and i got him in September.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

he is a darling!


----------

